# Positions for Geologists/Resource Marketing



## Martinclarke (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Team,

My partner and I are looking to move the States for a couple of years for some more international work experience (I've already lived and worked in South Korea for a couple of months on an internship) and want to relocate to NYC.

I've got 2 bachelor degrees, a science degree in Geology and business degree in Marketing. I've completed a graduate program here in Australia with 12 months spent on a mine site as a geologist and another 12 months in Brisbane as a resource geologist. I've had 6 months experience in Resource Marketing both while I was still studying and again on my graduate program. What are the chances that I will find work?

My partner is still studying but wants a break to go do something different for a little while. He has had extensive retail experience and 2+ years experience in telecommunications.

We've had a same-sex civil union a year ago, and been together for nearly 5 years (5 in April). Unfortunately, federally our relationship isn't recognised as a marriage or a union, on a state level it is. 

What is our best approach to moving to the US for a couple of years?

I've read about E3 visas but I'm unsure whether I would qualify under that, and if my partner would qualify as a spouse.

Also, how much additional money should we look at bringing? We were thinking around 50-60k. 

Thanks very much!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you would need a job offer ...
best your partner could get is a B-2 cohabiting partner visa (cannot work)


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

My college had 50 people graduate from the geology dept and only 1 found a job. Even RN's are finding it hard to find work here after graduation


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Start networking with members of respective professional organizations. As Davis1 pointed out already - B2 cohabitating partner will be the only option for your partner.


----------

